# Programm: komponieren (Klavier, Bass, Schlagzeug)



## wsammy (21. März 2004)

Ich suche ein Programm mit welchem man ein Stück mit Klavier, Schlagzeug und Bass begleitung kompoieren kann. Ich brauche es, um dazu Saxophon zu spielen.. später möchte ich auch noch meine Saxophon-Aufnahme aufnehmen.

Welches Programm eigenet sich besonders dazu?

VIelen Dank!

Sammy


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (22. März 2004)

Dazu eignet sich z.B. Band In A Box 


Dunsti


----------



## Tim C. (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von wsammy _
> *Welches Programm eigenet sich besonders dazu?*


Das ist schwer zu sagen und hängt eigentlich nur von deinem Geldbeutel ab. Die Aufgabenbeschreibung trifft auf so ziemlich alle Programme der Schiene Cubase und Co zu. Nun gibt es alleine Cubase schon in zig Abstufungen und auf dem Sektor noch mehr Programme.

Schau dich mal hier um:
http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/win95/AUDIO_RECORDING/ und
http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/win95/MULTITRACK_RECORDING/

Dort gibt es auch zahlreiche Testversionen. Also schnupper dich mal ein wenig durch und schau, was dir reicht.


----------



## wsammy (22. März 2004)

*ich bin nicht sicher ob ihr mich richtig versteht..*

also... was ich eigentlich möchte:

Klavier, Bass, Schlagzeug sollen vom Programm selber "bereitgestellt" sein, also dass ich den Bass selber komponieren kann (auf PC) und dann in das ganze Stück einfügen kann.. genau dasselbe mit Klavier und Schlagzeug..

Saxophon kommt erst viel später dann mal.. aber das möchte ich dann mit Mic aufnehmen..

eignen sich immer noch die oben erwähnten Programme? (danke für den zweiten Beitrag, aber ich kann damit nicht sehr viel anfangen (jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht), da ich noch überhaupt nicht weiss was ich genau brauche..

Was sagt ihr zu CoolEdit? (Kann das auch solche sachen.. wenn icht, für was ist CoolEdit geeignet?

VIelen Dank!

Sammy


----------



## Lauschepflock (23. März 2004)

*.*

Hallo!

Also CoolEdit ist ein reines Audioaufnahmeprogramm, dass man zB zur Restauration von Audiodaten oder zum Aufnehmen im Proberaum benutzt.

Das, was du brauchst ist ein Programm, das in der Lage ist, Midi wiederzugeben. (da wäre also vor allem Cubase von Steinberg zu empfehlen, oder weniger teuer (= totaler Schmarren  ein Programm aus der Midi- & Audiostudioserie von MAGIX) In diesen Programmen, hat man dann eben die Möglichkeit, mit allerlei Editoren, MIDI-Spuren zu erstellen. Diese Spuren kannst du dann noch so weit verändern, dass sie halt die restliche Band ersetzen.

Schau mal nach...schnell geht da jedenfalls nicht, denn das ist ein Universum für sich!


----------



## Rollo (29. Oktober 2004)

Also benötigst du ein Programm was mit Audio- und MIDI-Files arbeidet(z.B. Ableton Live, Cubase(MIDI), Cool Edit Pro 2). Um MIDI`s zu machen gibt es genügend gute aber auch miserable VST-Plugins oder VSTi`s.


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2004)

Band in a Box war schonmal ne gute Idee, weil die EInarbeitungszeit nicht so
hoch ist wie bei den anderen Genannten. Aber - was auch schon gesagt wurde - 
zur Komposition benötigst Du etwas Größeres, als da wären zB Cubase oder Logic.

Diese sind echte Hybrid-Sequencer, wo Du MIDI-Aufnahmen machst, diese auf
einen Tonerzeuger routest, somit auch zu dem von Dir gewünschten Sound kommst.

Sprich: Aufnahme mit Keyboard, also der echten Tastatur mit schwarzen und 
weissen Tasten. Dann das Instrument auswählen, daß deine Noten abspielen
soll. Zu guter Letzt kannst Du in jenen Programmen auf Audio-Spuren mit Deiner
Tröte raufspielen 

Es sei aber gesagt, daß die Einarbeitungszeit recht groß ist, für 
"Noch-Nie-Audio-Sequencer-benutzt"-Menschen jedenfalls.

Und für Deine Soundwahl gibt es VST-Instrumente wie
Roland Edirol Super Quartet - Das Standard-Instrumentarium eines Jazz-Quartetts.
oder Roland Edirol HQ OR Orchestral - Das komplette Orchester

Tatsache ist aber, daß ein guter Klavier/Flügel-Sound nur mit Sample-CDs von
Original Instrumenten erreichbar ist. Siedlaczek,Prosonus,EastWest zB

mfg chmee


----------

